# P3D Range?



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I just noticed on the updated Tesla website that adding the performance package decreases your range considerably. Thats versus the performance model without the brake and rim upgrade and not being lowered. 

is this because the rims and wheels weigh more? I wouldn’t have thought the difference was that pronounced.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

F0ZZ said:


> I just noticed on the updated Tesla website that adding the performance package decreases your range considerably. Thats versus the performance model without the brake and rim upgrade and not being lowered.
> 
> is this because the rims and wheels weigh more? I wouldn't have thought the difference was that pronounced.


It's due to the difference between 18" Aeros and the 20" wheels and tires. The Aero covers make a pretty big aerodynamic difference. Then there's a difference in rolling resistance of the tires plus the difference in wheel weight.

I was wondering when they were going to start showing the difference in range. Prior to 2020, Tesla's EPA ratings treated the AWD and P as the same car, just with different sub configurations. This allowed them to test with the most common option, the 18" Aeros, which resulted in a 310 mile range. In reality, the 19" or 20" would have had lower EPA range if they had tested that.

For 2020, Tesla's EPA filings have separate numbers for the AWD, P 18", P 19", and P 20". Here are the numbers:
AWD 18" = 322 mile range.
AWD 19" not tested, still a sub configuration.
P 18" test results show 332 mile range, but Tesla voluntarily reduced it to 322.
P 19" = 304 mile range.
P 20" = 299 mile range.

Note that based upon the test results the difference between P 18" and P20" is actually even bigger than advertised, since the raw numbers were 332 vs. 299.


----------



## Mike2016 (Jul 6, 2019)

had my M3P with 20s for about 10k miles
it'll never reach the rated miles, unless you are in absolute perfect condition (warm temp, speed <60mph, no uphill...etc)

In order to reach the rated miles, you need to be at 250w/mile

my daily commute is about 10 miles work and home, i average about 280W/mile, mostly street driving 30-40mph, lots of stops. 

on the weekend I drive about 100 miles, mostly highway, it's usually 300-330w/mile. 

in combination, I can get 200-220 miles out of a 90% charge


Today I did a LA to Vegas trip in the same day, for a short errand run

However, I had 19in wheels on the car (got them for winter use, in case i run into snow in the mountains where i go ski)

The trip was about 250 miles one way, I needed 400 miles worth of charge to make it there. 

Speed was 80-85mph all the way, on AP. outside temp 50F, inside 72F , heater was on

Left the house with 100% @ 300 miles, 1st stop supercharger (160miles away from home), arrived with 100 miles left, charged to 200 miles, arrived Vegas with 40 miles left 

similar situation on the way back

my average consumption was about 330-350w/mile (this will be even worse with 20s) 


i had the same experience with my previous model x 60D with 22s, a full charge at most gets me 160 miles lol


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My Stealth P3D requires consumption at 225 Wh/M to achieve stated range. Last Spring, I drove from the Supercharger at Ft Macleod, AB to the SCer at Missoula. The trip was exactly 300 miles. I charged to 100%(309 miles) and drove over the pass in Glacier National Park. Temperatures were right around freezing, but I ran no heater. I was driving OEM 18's and aero caps. I kept my speed 5 mph under the limit because I was sight-seeing and because I wanted to maximize range. My consumption was right around 205, and I arrived in Missoula with 35 miles of range remaining. So...these cars can achieve their rated range, but only if you make that your goal. Speed is the #1 range killer. Heavy rain is #2. Auxillary consumption(heater, etc.) #3. Cold #4. Tires #5.


----------

